# Yellow vs. Clear Goggle Lens



## Triple8Sol

I'd go with yellow over clear, since the latter doesn't cut any glare.


----------



## Tarzanman

I like clear lenses for night riding. I like seeing as much light as possible


----------



## m_jel

i have yellow for lowlight/night and i like them, i can't see myself liking the clear all too much


----------



## Salvation

Yellow is supposed to offer better contrast in low light conditions as compared to the clear.


----------



## Tauwolf

I was going to try yellow this year, but I've only ever been comfortable with clear at night in the past. We shall see..... I'd like to hear some more opinions!


----------



## OHeazt

I personally have yellow and like them when its snowing outside and when visibility is low, but for pure night riding clear is the way to go.


----------



## john doe

I used yellow all last season while riding under lights. The reduce they amount you can see and I don't think the contrast increase is anything noticable. If I was riding at dusk where there is still some light they would be prefered but this season I'm going to get some clear lenses.


----------



## Salvation

It seems pretty unanimous!
Clear appears the way to go.


----------



## arsenic0

I wouldnt say its unanimous....far from it...
I'd say yellow is better.

Maybe clear if you have zero light, but if your skiing at night with lights yellow would be better i'd think.

In fact some lenses(Hi Yellow Oakley for example) actually have higher VLT than their clear. The problem with night lighting is its always very very flat, so any extra contrast you can get is nice.

I cant stand clear because of the glare...

It may depend highly on what goggles you are talking about..for Oakley though Hi Yellow >>> Clear. And so far the same for my VZ Feenoms. Just incase other people are reading this not using EG1's


----------



## Triple8Sol

Salvation said:


> It seems pretty unanimous!
> Clear appears the way to go.


You're smart.


----------



## Keelayz

The goggles I have are Electric EG1S's.

Thanks for all the comments everyone. Like I said I wish I could just get both but I don't want to spend the money. The hill I ride on is lit at night so based on what everyone is saying Yellow might be the way to go.


----------



## CornedBeef

Electric offer a clear chrome. You might consider that for something to wear from sunset into night.


----------



## pmoa

Once again, t comes down to preference...i've tried on yellow and it wasnt bad, but i just prefer clear more. I have rose pink lenses that do well too in low light conditions


----------



## Salvation

I was under the impression that your local hill was very poorly lit or had virtually no lighting when I said the clear lens option seems unanimous.
However, as mentioned earlier, I'd go with H.I. Yellow if it's night time but rather well lit for its enhanced contrast. But guess what, you've already decided on that. :laugh:


----------



## Someoldguy

CornedBeef said:


> Electric offer a clear chrome. You might consider that for something to wear from sunset into night.


Can you elaborate on what the chrome does in these lenses? 

I am looking for yellow lenses for my eg2s and not sure what the difference is between the standard yellow lens and the yellow chrome lens (for $20 more).


----------



## FacePlant4Free

if you are looking for a night lens then go with the regular yellow. It lets in more light than the yellow chrome.

I checked out clear and yellow lenses at a local board shop near me and you should def go with yellow even at night. No matter what you need some light in order to see. The yellow intensifies the light and it actually looks brighter. You can try it out for yourself if you don't believe me.

I have 2 pairs of EG2s now that i boguht a new yellow lens for the season and a new pair of the Absurdists. Can't wait.



Night and Day - CHECK!


----------



## jello24

I have Yellows with a VLT of 86% for my Platoons and Clears with a VLT of 95% for my Crowbars and so far as I can tell the Yellows are better. It's still possible to see through the extremely low light (tree runs on the side of a lit run) without the glare passed through by a clear.

I would take the Yellow for sure.


----------



## alaric

Something to take into consideration is what type of lights your mountain uses on its lit runs.

Any light with a more yellow hue provides more contrast on the snow, then more or less contrast with your lense. If the light is LED or any light that provides a more whiteish hue, the contrast is reduced.

Just stuff to roll through your fingers


----------



## Pixel8tedOne

I wore clear for most of last year as I primarily ride at night. I borrowed a pair of airbrakes at the end of the year for a couple nights with H.I. Yellow and they were great. They worked real well with the 70's style lights on the hill, so I got one of my own for this year.


----------



## cd21

arsenic0 said:


> I wouldnt say its unanimous....far from it...
> I'd say yellow is better.
> 
> Maybe clear if you have zero light, but if your skiing at night with lights yellow would be better i'd think.
> 
> In fact some lenses(Hi Yellow Oakley for example) actually have higher VLT than their clear. The problem with night lighting is its always very very flat, so any extra contrast you can get is nice.
> 
> I cant stand clear because of the glare...
> 
> It may depend highly on what goggles you are talking about..for Oakley though Hi Yellow >>> Clear. And so far the same for my VZ Feenoms. Just incase other people are reading this not using EG1's


I've used oakley hi yellow for low light (under the lights) and they're great!!!!


----------



## grafta

I have ashburys that came with yellow and clear lenses. I like the clear for riding at night under the lights. Yellow still seems to cut some light out... it's not bad, but I always go back to the clear. Oakleys prob have slightly different yellows, maybe they let in a bit more light :dunno:


----------



## cd21

grafta said:


> I have ashburys that came with yellow and clear lenses. I like the clear for riding at night under the lights. Yellow still seems to cut some light out... it's not bad, but I always go back to the clear. Oakleys prob have slightly different yellows, maybe they let in a bit more light :dunno:


this should help...look for hi yellow down below on lens tints 
Oakley Airbrake Snow Goggle available at the online Oakley store


----------

